
Data-Driven Enhancement of Facial Attractiveness (2008) - vmorgulis
http://www.leyvand.com/beautification2008/
======
jcr
previous discussion 1564 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674052)

